# gala dinner, what to wear?



## indebtedgal (9 Oct 2007)

coming up soon i have this business weekend away. a big company just taking its customers away crack. one of the evenings is a "gala dinner" and i believe the second evening is just dinner.. i'll be the poor relation there and have no idea what to wear. don't want to be making a show of myself and i have no idea what i should be wearing.. eg, a formal frock (please say it isn't so) or what..


----------



## swordshead (9 Oct 2007)

indebtedgal said:


> coming up soon i have this business weekend away. a big company just taking its customers away crack. one of the evenings is a "gala dinner" and i believe the second evening is just dinner.. i'll be the poor relation there and have no idea what to wear. don't want to be making a show of myself and i have no idea what i should be wearing.. eg, a formal frock (please say it isn't so) or what..


Cant go wrong with the LBD..can dress it up or down with heels and accessories! My rule is if you're unsure..go middle of the road..not jeans and casual or OTT with a ballgown..simple dress or dressy top and skirt will fit in anywhere!


----------



## Guest111 (9 Oct 2007)

indebtedgal said:


> coming up soon i have this business weekend away. a big company just taking its customers away crack. one of the evenings is a "gala dinner" and i believe the second evening is just dinner.. i'll be the poor relation there and have no idea what to wear. don't want to be making a show of myself and i have no idea what i should be wearing.. eg, a formal frock (please say it isn't so) or what..


 
Gala dinner would generally mean formal...Were I female or if it were the third Friday of the month I'd wear a cocktail dress. Think Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman in the bar.


----------



## miselemeas (9 Oct 2007)

Forget the ballgown! A great black long/longish skirt or dressy black trousers in a luxury fabric, teamed with heels and a glitzy/satin/embroidered/silver top with matching jewellery would do the trick. There are some cool black tights with a silver thread in the shops. A silver/fine knit/embroidered wrap and matching bag completes the outfit.


----------



## indebtedgal (10 Oct 2007)

mise le meas i like the sound of that!! thanks a mill..


----------

